# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  видеокарта

## калека

я хочу купить себе видеокарту (для игр) посоветуйте плз... сравнивал много видеокарт.лидирует Gforse... так ли это на самом деле?!

*Добавлено через 1 час 22 минуты*

голосование показует что Gforse популярнее !

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

*Gforse* ? не видел
 такое, наверное подделка  :Wink:  Как минимум у четверых она имеется.  
Если деньги не проблема, вот это классный агрегат:
http://www.nvidia.com/page/quadroplex.html
Голосовал за другое, у меня старенькая Geforce 6600.

----------


## sergey888

На самом деле не так важно брать ATI или nVidia главное уровень видеокарты. На данный момент любая видеокарта ATI RADEON 3850 - 3870 x2 и  Geforce 8800 - 9800 - GTX 280 потянет любые игры на максимуме, что будет завтра, не известно и стоит ли сейчас платить бешенные бабки за крутую зверюгу сложный вопрос. Брать более слабую видеокарту тоже не стоит, не тот уровень для современных игр. Я бы брал или ATI RADEON 3850 512 mb или Geforce 8800GT 512 mb или Geforce 9600GT 512 mb стоят они относительно не дорого и имеют нормальный запас мощности. А когда устареют лучше купить новую чем сейчас платить бешенные бабки за топовую видеокарту.  :Wink:

----------


## Keper

Чисто от марки мало зависит. Модель - это куда важнее.

----------


## Nickolas

А ещё при выборе карты обращайте внимание на систему охлаждения,мне пришлось ставить допол. куллер в корпус,а радиатор на ней большой и бестолк.

----------


## Arkadiy

> А ещё при выборе карты обращайте внимание на систему охлаждения,мне пришлось ставить допол. куллер в корпус,а радиатор на ней большой и бестолк.


Любая видеокарта с пасивным охлаждением предполагает наличие проветреваемого корпуса, иначе никак...
Даже если у видеокарты большой не закрытый кожухом радиатор с вентилятором, то наличие продуваемого корпуса тоже не будет лишним.

У меня: в корпусе стоят два тихих 12см вентилятора, один на вдув, другой на выдув, работают тихо, вольт от 5 кажись, обеспечивая тем не менее комфортную температуру для ВСЕХ комплектующих компьютера...

----------


## Nickolas

Так оно и есть,но а если корпус системника не позволяет поставить доп.куллер,тогда придётся отказатся от карты с большим радиатором,однозначно.

----------


## sergey888

> Так оно и есть,но а если корпус системника не позволяет поставить доп.куллер,тогда придётся отказатся от карты с большим радиатором,однозначно.


А может проще купить нормальный корпус. У меня видеокарта с пассивным охлаждением. Я тоже долго мучался дурью, у меня что бы снять и почистить видеокарту приходилось сначала вынимать два харда и речи не могло быть о дополнительном вентиляторе и это было ужасно не удобно, пока я не купил корпус куда можно установить с десяток вентиляторов. Но я скромный установил всего три 12см вентилятора те что были в комплекте с корпусом. Один на вдув он обдувает харды и два на выдув. Плюс стенка со специальной сеточкой через которую проходит воздух но не попадает пыль.  :Wink:

----------


## Nickolas

Кстати о сеточке: на счёт поподания пыли через неё у меня сомнений нет, пыль она фильтрует лиш от части, я думаю в ней один минус она быстро забивается пылью и тем самым мешает току воздуха по турбине к процессору,оно хорошо что вся пыль прямиком не идёт в куллер,но приходится часто её пылесосить

----------


## sergey888

> Кстати о сеточке: на счёт поподания пыли через неё у меня сомнений нет, пыль она фильтрует лиш от части, я думаю в ней один минус она быстро забивается пылью и тем самым мешает току воздуха по турбине к процессору,оно хорошо что вся пыль прямиком не идёт в куллер,но приходится часто её пылесосить


Может мельчайшая пыль и попадает, но визуально все очень чисто. А пылесосить действительно приходится, но не так и часто и уж лучше пыль оседающая на сетке, которую можно выпылесосить, чем внутри, которую сложно достать из труднодоступных мест. 
И еще, не знаю правильно ли вы представили мой корпус и можете ли верно выносить решение. У меня сеточка двухслойная, снаружи крупная сетка, внутри очень мелкая и она не только напротив процессора, она занимает половину стенки корпуса.  :Wink: 

Ах да чуть не забыл, перед вентилятором который работает на вдув установлен фильтр. Так что когда я открываю корпус, внутри смотрится так, как будто все детали установлены только вчера, пыли не видно.

----------


## Nickolas

Согласен лучше с сеткой чем без неё.У меня сетка с боку круглая,но не большая и однослойная,защищена чуть большей крупной решёткой и всё,больше никаких фильтров. :Sad:

----------


## sergey888

Я уже давно заметил, люди берут компьютеры просто супер пупер и при этом обычные стандартные корпуса. У меня знакомый так взял, комп за 2000$ и в стандартном корпусе. А ведь стоило доплатить 100$ и был бы у него удобный алюминиевый корпус.

----------


## Nickolas

Ну алюминиевый корпус мне без надобности, буду пока на металичесском работать :Wink: 
Кстати при покупке своего компа о корпусе я вообще не задумывался теперь думаю зря.

----------


## Arkadiy

> Плюс стенка со специальной сеточкой через которую проходит воздух но не попадает пыль.


Да вообще фильтры перед вдувающими в корпус воздух вентиляторами это очень хорошо, если раньше надо было очень часто чиститт компьютер, то сейчас мржно раз в два-три месяца проводить очистку.

----------


## Keper

> и был бы у него удобный алюминиевый корпус


может ты хотел сказать дерьмовый? Если я узнаЮ, что человек себе такой купил, его оценка в моих глазах сразу падает.
Как раз накануне мне человек жаловался, что конструкция его алюминиевого корпуса настолько не жёсткая, что при передвигании корпуса аж искривляется материнская плата. Слабо верится, но пока оснований не верить ему у меня не возникало.

----------


## sergey888

> может ты хотел сказать дерьмовый? Если я узнаЮ, что человек себе такой купил, его оценка в моих глазах сразу падает.
> Как раз накануне мне человек жаловался, что конструкция его алюминиевого корпуса настолько не жёсткая, что при передвигании корпуса аж искривляется материнская плата. Слабо верится, но пока оснований не верить ему у меня не возникало.


Все может быть. Я же не знаю какой у него корпус. Может какая то левая фирма и такое выпускает. Но это нужно смотреть что покупаешь. Может у него корпус вообще из картона с надписью алюминий. ха ха ха. А вообще у меня например корпус такой же жесткий как и металлический. Но даже если бы предположить что он был бы мягче то все равно внутри железный каркас из планок на котором все держитcя. 
Это ты типа купишь телевизор фимы какашка ин корпорейтед и заявишь что все телевизоры данного вида разных фирм плохие. Алюминиевые корпуса стоят на порядок дороже железных не просто так. 

Могу рекомендовать корпуса фирм Thermaltake и Gigabyte, в среднем диапазоне цен их корпуса совсем не плохи.

P.S. Чуть не забыл, оценка тебя в моих глазах совсем не упала, потому что падать ниже уже некуда. C другой стороны если ты мне просто завидуешь то так и скажи, а то сразу погнал, конечно то что у тебя нет то и плохо. Заметь все корпуса кроме самых дешевых делают алюминиевыми, это наверно специально, что бы при передвигании деформировалась материнская плата.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Nickolas

На мой взгляд в алюминиевом корпусе теплоотдача должна быть получше? как?

----------


## sergey888

> На мой взгляд в алюминиевом корпусе теплоотдача должна быть получше? как?


Так и есть. Но не только в этом дело. Размер тоже немаловажен. Если корпус маленький и детали греют друг друга то это очень не хорошо. У меня так было с хардами, верхний и нижний более менее охлаждались, а которые посередине были более чем на 10 градусов больше. В корпусе нужна циркуляция воздуха а часто открываешь корпус, а там циркуляция проводов не понять что к чему подключено, а воздухом и не пахнет. Тоесть конечно алюминиевый корпус хорошо но и подходящий размер и система охлаждения нужна тут без вопросов. Но тут нужно смотреть что называется на месте что конкретно у вас и почему греется. Например температура процессора у меня редко поднимается выше температуры в комнате, а на видеокарту мне не помешало бы охлаждение, а то мое увы не справляется, но все руки не дойдут установить вентилятор. 

Алюминиевый корпус это конечно хорошо но это еще не все это просто одна из деталей в которую стоит вложить деньги при покупке компа. Плюс обдуманное расположение и охлаждение всего остального железа.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Мне видеокарта нах не нужна. Встроенной хватает.

----------


## SDA

> На самом деле не так важно брать ATI или nVidia главное уровень видеокарты. На данный момент любая видеокарта ATI RADEON 3850 - 3870 x2 и  Geforce 8800 - 9800 - GTX 280 потянет любые игры на максимуме, что будет завтра, не известно и стоит ли сейчас платить бешенные бабки за крутую зверюгу сложный вопрос. Брать более слабую видеокарту тоже не стоит, не тот уровень для современных игр. Я бы брал или ATI RADEON 3850 512 mb или Geforce 8800GT 512 mb или Geforce 9600GT 512 mb стоят они относительно не дорого и имеют нормальный запас мощности. А когда устареют лучше купить новую чем сейчас платить бешенные бабки за топовую видеокарту.


Наверное сейчас такие видеокарты немного устарели. Например у ATI RADEON пошла у 4-я серия. Впрочем не так давно сделал апгрейд с RADEON 1950 Pro 512 mb на 3850 512 mb.

----------


## Rampant

Я за карты от Nvidia, сейчас стоит GTX 260, через полгодика куплю какую-нибудь 295, а старую оставлю под физику, у меня два сына, игрушки любят дюже) да и мне нравится когда графика на макс)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey R

У меня Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS.

----------

